

What are Online Collaboration Tools and Why Small Businesses Should Care - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/collaboration-tools-review-compare/

======
chehoebunj
1\. Team execution 2\. Transparency within groups 3\. Alignment of motivation

Here is a post on the benefits within high execution teams.

[http://webcollaboration.zendesk.com/entries/20400157-real-
te...](http://webcollaboration.zendesk.com/entries/20400157-real-team-
collaboration-with-web-collaboration)

------
MarlonPro
No 1. Reason: Streamline operations cost with regards
"communication/collaboration needs". Disparate system cost more than an
integrated collaboration suite.

No. 2 Reason: Overhead reduction.

There are gazillions of other reasons...

